
Show HN: Lua in Python - fangwang
https://github.com/scoder/lupa
======
vegabook
> _when raw speed is required and the edit-compile-run cycle of binary
> extension modules is too heavy_

This is a compelling pitch in my opinion, but can anybody explain to me where
Lua would be better than, say, Numpy, or Numba for that matter, for
computationally expensive tasks?

What are the use cases for this that well-known and really fast Python
extensions do not already cater for?

~~~
Houshalter
Those libraries are for doing fast matrix operations. Lua is a fast general
purpose language.

~~~
ketralnis
Numpy, is that, but Numba is a general purpose JIT:

> Numba works by generating optimized machine code using the LLVM compiler
> infrastructure at import time, runtime, or statically (using the included
> pycc tool). Numba supports compilation of Python to run on either CPU or GPU
> hardware

[http://numba.pydata.org/](http://numba.pydata.org/)

------
jhgg
I was just looking at lupa the other week for implementing a rule set
interpreter in Python. Similar to how cloudflare uses lua for their WAS.

